# thecoffeetweet: Caffe Nero mess up the new VAT rate - http://tinyurl.com/85b4x4



## Tweet Bot (Dec 26, 2008)

thecoffeetweet: Caffe Nero mess up the new VAT rate - http://tinyurl.com/85b4x4

More...


----------

